# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Women and Androgens

## FireGuy

Came across this picture from a show last week and my jaw dropped. I am a huge fan of womens bodybuilding/fitness/figure but I hate seeing what some of these women put themselves through in order to compete. FYI, pic #1 is the same gal less than two years ago. Quite the transformation.

----------


## TRT,MAN

that is disgusting. i dont know why women just dont stick to mild anobolics and become fitness queens

----------


## FireGuy

The saddest thing to me is that she looks like she actually carried more muscle a couple years ago prior to doing whatever she did.

----------


## *RAGE*

> The saddest thing to me is that she looks like she actually carried more muscle a couple years ago prior to doing whatever she did.


yes she is much leaner or it look like she is because of less muscle, but having said that most guys on this forum would kill for a body like that...all is good except the face......

----------


## *RAGE*

Hey fire, the change in her stomach is that due to hgh?

----------


## FireGuy

I am sure it played a part in that as well.

----------


## turk1968

speechless!!!!

----------


## manwitplans

Oh my.. That's a man with long blond hair, really sad.

----------


## FireGuy

> Oh my.. That's a man with long blond hair, really sad.


My wife said she reminded her of Fabio.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would sword fight that...LOL>>>

----------

